# Sticky  (SOTM) Slingshot of the month Winners



## Reed Lukens

11/2022 - Open Build
1) Ibojoe
2) Sharker
3) andypandy1

10/2022 - Minimal Tools
1) Slingshot28
2) Bottlecap
3) Cass

9/2022 - Reclaimed Materials
1) snydes
2) bottlecap
3) DGBurns42

8/2022 - Altoids
1) Brhumbus the Terrible #2 entry
2) MOJAVE MO #2 entry
3) Portboy #2 entry

7/2022 - Star Wars
1) Cass
2) Reed Lukens
3) Brhumbus the Terrible

6/2022 - Matched set
1) Cass
2) Ibojoe
3) Skarrd

5/2022 - Tube Shooters
1) Tree Man
2) Portboy
3) Cass

4/2022 - Unlimited Nattys
1) Ibojoe
2) Mlsling
3) Peter Recaus

3/2022 * 2 categories
* "Category 1 - Limited Wood"
1) Brucered
2) Treeman
3) Catapults & Carving

* "Category 2 - Unlimited"
1) Ibojoe
2) Island Made
3) Peter Recaus

7/2021 Natty's -
1) MIsling

6/21 Plastic -
1) Island Made,
2) Port Boy,
3) KawKan

5/21 Minimal tools -
1) Sling-N-Shot,
2) Vallery,
3) Port Boy

4/21 Metal -
1) Island Made,
2) Snydes,
3) Pebble Shooter

3/21 Target Frames -
1) Tremoside,
2) Island Made,
3) Mlsling

2/21 PFS's -
1) Palmettoflyer,
2) Island Made,
3) Port Boy

1/21 Recreate your favorite commercial frame -
1) Port Boy
*____*

12/20 Own Interpretation -
1) Mlsling

11/20 Longer Draws -
1) Flipgun,
2) Treeman,
3) Port Boy

10/20 Modding/Restyle/Customize -
1) Island Made

9/20 BB Shooters -
1) Treeman

8/20 - Poacher's Friend -
1) Port Boy,
2) Ibojoe,
3) CPU Meltdown

7/20 - Natty's -
1) Treeman,
2) Q Horse Foot,
3) Tremoside

6/20 - Celebration -
1) Island Made & Treeman both 1st on collaboration

5/20 - Freestyle -
1) Treeman,
2) Ibojoe,
3) Mlsling

4/20 - Repurposed Materials
1) Ibojoe

3/20 - EDC
1) Island Made
*__*

3/18 - Cored & Non Cored Frames
1) STO & Joe Robert's both 1st's

2/18 - Cored & Non Cored Frames
1) Mosto

1/18 - Cored & Non Cored Frames
1) Sharker,
2) Jamen
*_*

12/17 - Cored & Non Cored Frames
1) Truthornothing,
2) KawKan
Start of Matt running SOTM
*____*

2/16 - Tremoside, joe_mcdogwad, Noobshooter

10/15 - Peter Recaus, Alvin 261084*, *Poiema

6/15 - Metropolicity, Flicks, Jack739

5/15 - Peter Recaus, Sharker, DougDynasty

2/15 -
1st place- Bemahoney
2nd place- Chepo69 & Sharker
3rd place- Flicks & Bogoy19706

10/14 - Peppermack, Rayshot & Rayshot, Metropolicity

6/14 - Outlaw, Parnell, Quercusuber

5/14 - Rambone, Beanflip, FishDoug

4/14 - quarterinmynose, Can-Opener, BC Slinger

3/14 - Can-Opener, Antraxx, Bill Hays

2/14 - Can-Opener & Bill Hays, FishDoug, Flippinout

1/14 - Flippinout, Ash, Can-Opener
*__*

2013 soty - Flippinout

12/13 - Can-Opener, Bob Fionda & B.P.R.

11/13 - Bob Fionda, Can-Opener, ScarfaceTom & Wingshooter

10/13 - ScarfaceTom, Can-Opener, Bob Fionda, Quarterinmynose

9/13 - Antraxx, Bob Fionda, Btoon84

8/13 - Antraxx, The Art of Weapons, Can-Opener

7/13 - Wingshooter, Noobshooter, ScarfaceTom

6/13 - Flippinout, ScarfaceTom, Antraxx

5/13 - Wingshooter, Btoon84, Antraxx

3/13 - Flicks, AKM Slingshots, BCSlinger

2/13 - Stello, Quercusuber, BC-Slinger

1/13 - Flippinout, Quarterinmynose, Setarip
*__*

2012 SOTY - Torsten

12/12 - Flippinout, Torsten, Chunkapultman

11/12 - Bill Hays, Little Bear, Antraxx

10/12 - Danny0663, Antraxx, Performance Catapults

9/12 - Danny0663,

8/12 - Antraxx, Bunnybuster & Btoon84, Maomao

7/12 - Bill Hays & Bob Fionda, Ordie69, Torsten

6/12 - McKee, Flippinout, Rapier

5/12 - Danny0663, Chepo & Gardengrove, Chepo

4/12 - Torsten, Bob Fionda, Tex Shooter

3/12 - Danny0663, Chepo69, Flippinout & Torsten

2/12 - Chaneke Josh, Bill Hays, Hrawk

1/12 - Chaneke Josh, Chepo69 & Winshooter, Hrawk
*__*


Island Made. - 5 wins, 3 - 2nd
Port Boy - 2 wins, 2 - 2nd, 4 - 3rd
Treeman - 5 wins, 2 - 2nd
Flipgun - 1 win
CPU Meltdown - 1 - 3rd
Valery -1 - 2nd
Mlsling. - 2 wins, 2 - 3rd
KawKan -1 - 2nd, 1 - 3rd
Sling-N-Shot -1 win
Snydes -1 win, 1 - 2nd
Pebble Shooter- 1 - 3rd
Palmettoflyer -1 win
Flipgun -1 win
Ibojoe - 4 win, 3 - 2nd
Brucered - 1 win
Catapults and Carving 1 - 3rd
Peter Recaus. - 1 - 3rd
Cass -2 win, 2 - 3rd
skarrd -1 - 3rd
Reed Lukens -1 - 2nd
Brhumbus the Terrible -1 win, 1 - 3rd
Mojave Mo. -1 - 2nd
bottlecap -2 - 2nd
DGBurns42 -1 - 3rd
Slingshot28 - 1 win
andypandy1 -1 - 3rd
Sharker -3 win, 3 - 2nd, 1 - 3rd


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Reed, you're awesome! That was a lot of work!!!


----------



## Reed Lukens

I went thru all of the listed sotm's and I will be sending out the rest of the badges to everyone listed at the bottom. If your a winner from 2014 and before, just send me a pm and that way, I'll know your active and I'll get your badges out to you. I've already given out most of them from the old sheet that are still active and if I've missed anyone, send me a pm. 
Reed


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice work Mr. Lukens!


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s awesome you recovered all that. It would be awesome to have the badges back by our names.


----------



## Valery

It would be very nice if the contests themselves were resumed as well!


----------



## Island made

Wow, that’s incredible Reed.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Fantastic and lot of work Reed, huge thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Well done and thank you Reed! Very nice to have all of these restored and another round of SOTM ready to go!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Good grief! A list of how many times I didn’t make the cut!?😳


----------



## Portboy

Nice work Reed above and beyond 💯


----------



## Reed Lukens

Portboy said:


> Nice work Reed above and beyond 💯


Thanks Jason 😀
I have to say...
It feels great to have everything back up & running 
🌞 🌞 🤠 🎯 🤠 🤠 🍻 🍻


----------



## Reed Lukens

I found more months of the old SOTM's in the General forum and I updated the winners list again today with the new winners along with all of the old winners that I could find.... so far 😀
I also moved all of the old SOTM's into the Competitions Forum. 
Reed


----------



## Cass

Wow! Nice too see the list! 😁😁


----------

